# Looking to get a new rifle.



## LifIsPeachy02 (May 8, 2010)

I am looking for either a .22 Magnum or maybe a .223 for varmit hunting and target shooting. I'm looking for either a Savage or a Marlin. I live in SW Ohio, is there anyone around here that has a decent selection of rifles? I don't want to order them online. I have checked Bass Pro Shop in Cincinnati Mills, and I have checked Dicks. Are there any gun stores around that has a decent rifle selection? How is Dayton Armory? Anyone shopped there? I don't care to much for Target World, they always treat me like I don't know anything. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Gander Mountain has a good selection of firearms but not a lot that is used. If you are looking for a deal the online auction sites are your best bet or post a WTB ad in the OGF forum. Those are pretty common so your odds are good.


----------



## LifIsPeachy02 (May 8, 2010)

I don't really want to buy one used either. I was at Gander Mtn today and they didn't have any Marlin 22 mag. It kind of seemed like their prices were a little high too.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

LifIsPeachy02 said:


> I don't really want to buy one used either. I was at Gander Mtn today and they didn't have any Marlin 22 mag. It kind of seemed like their prices were a little high too.


Gander Mountain is high I was in my local Gander the other day and almost laughed.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Gander Mountain is high I was in my local Gander the other day and almost laughed.


Agreed...I can get a 100 count winchester white box in .40 cal at wal mart for $28..That same item is $49 at the Gander in Mentor...They are hit or miss on certain items..Hope you end up getting what you want lifeispeachy..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to say it. If you're considering .223, look at picking up an AR15!


You can have this shipped to your door: 

http://www.galatiinternational.com/...creen=PROD&Store_Code=GIO&Product_Code=MDB203

You can buy this at any local gun dealer: 

http://dynamicarmament.com/items/ar...river-complete-lower-a2-butt-stock-detail.htm



That's a killer target & varmint setup for under $800. You can ward off looters with it too. 


(edit: you would still need a few more items to make it a complete rifle. I know it's probably out of your budget but the more black rifles out there, the better.  )


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

just an opinion but for the money,the accuracy and the capability of the accu-trigger a savage is tough to beat.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

go to the savage web site and look all kinds of combo guns at good prices. bought mine at fin feather fur.was out in middlefield today at the gun shop in the center of town and they had a camo savage in 22-250 no scope-rings or mounts they were asking $699.00 that is crazy.


----------



## LifIsPeachy02 (May 8, 2010)

What do you guys think about the .17 HMR round? Will that easily take down a coyote? Anything bigger than that, im using my 12 gauge. 

I was at Dick's today and they had a Savage .17 HMR in OD Green with a scope for $249 and they are $10 off right now. We also have a coupon for like $20 more. I was just wondering if I should jump on that, or hold out for a .22 WMR.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldnt use the .17 for that..They are very "durable" animals so to speak..You should look at the Harrington and Richardson single shots...They are reasonably priced,and can be very accurate..I would suggest the .223 round..Savage and Marlin both make very fine guns as well...I would shy away from the AR-15 platform..


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

those little Handi rifles from H&R really shoot pretty good, the only draw back is a slow follow up shot because they are a single shot. the up side to buying a used gun at Gander mountain is they warranty that gun to work for a year , buy a gun at the gun show or the flee market you dont know if it is safe or even works. the down side is -the gun is sold according to who ever at the gun counter bought it- Gander Mountain makes 30 % on their used guns plus they add in a Gunsmith fee - when the employee at the gun counter looks in the Blue Book of gun values for the firearm they are purchasing from a customer and grades the gun too high- after the 30% is added and the Gunsmith fee now the gun is way over priced- if you buy a gun there ask if the gun has been there for 90 days, if it has , you can get a better price on the gun. and if you want to waive the Gunsmith fee you can save an additional $ 20.00 on the gun. they may not be the most beautiful rifles on the market -but a 22-250 Savage rifle with the accu-trigger and heavy barrel is hard to beat- those rifles are deadly accurate, brand new 12VSS Savage rifle without scope including tax should cost $ 838.41 Remington 700 SPS Varmint 22-250 rifle without scope including tax should cost $683.16 a H&R Handi rifle 22-250 no scope including tax should cost $324.79 when you go shopping around these are the prices on new guns you should be looking for-this is at high end, it should be a little less if they want more than that your getting a raw deal .


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree with Iraqvet, I would not use the 17 hmr or the 22wmr for coyotes. Not quite enough knock down. I know with the proper shot placement they will take a coyote but i dont feel there is much room for error. The NEF/H&R do make a decent rifle. I had one in a 17 MACH II and it shot lights out.


----------



## LifIsPeachy02 (May 8, 2010)

Really? A .22 Magnum in a JHP or a ballistics tip wouldn't take down a coyote without perfect shot placement? I have read other places they are great coyote guns. 

The reason I have been looking for one of those is because they are also rather cheap to shoot. A .223 or other rifle round seem to be on the steep side for ammunition (about $13-$18 for 20 rounds). The .22 is about $12 for 50 rounds for JHP's. I'm going to be doing a lot more target shooting than hunting.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

A 22 wmr and 17 hmr will both take a coyote with good shot placement. However, I feel that you are a little undergunned. I have seen a .17 caliber air gun take down a wild boar, does that mean i would use one on a texas boar hunt? Also, I would stick with the hollow points in the 22 wmr. I have shot groundhogs with the remington accutips and had them get back down the hole. I know that ammo price is a factor but if you look around you can find .223 ammo for around $6-7 box of 20. Good luck


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You can get Fiocchi 40gr V-Max for like [email protected] here at Vances in Columbus, I have not shot it myself but have heard its very accurate. If you are just plinking then standard 223 ball ammo has come down to where you can get it for [email protected] I have a 22WMR and like the round alot..but my biggest reservation about this round and coyotes would be calling the yote in close enough to take that shot, then if you do get one that close being so amped up that its really hard to get a steady hold for that perfect shot placement(and praying the yote sits still for more than a couple seconds) I would go with the 223 its not that much more and you noticebly extend your range and margin for error.


----------



## ShadowLurker (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought a Savage Edge in .223 not too long ago. No accu-trigger, but it was 330 bucks with a 3-9 scope after tax. A nice package for the money. Golf balls at 100 yards are never a problem and I suspect the groundhogs next summer won't be a problem either. I'm planning on hunting 'yotes too starting in February. I've put a lot of rounds through it and I'm pretty happy so far. 

I bought mine from Fin, Feather, and Fur. I had to order it, but it came in less than two weeks.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

another inexpensive,pretty good shooting option would be an sks modded out w/ an aftermarket stock,scope,etc.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

'yote getter.










(edit: not really, .308 sort of blows them in half)


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

This one's not mine. Savage 22-250... 













I do own a few Remington 700's, one of which is in 22-250... Outstanding varmint round.


----------

